# Xerces C++ on Tiger 10.4



## resglowing (May 6, 2005)

Installed Tiger. Fried my xerces (2.5) and perl XML::Xerces among other things. So I thought I would just recompile it. Not gonna happen. Has anyone successfully installed xerces and or XML::Xerces since April 29?

Seems the issue is with MemoryManager?
invalid use of undefined type 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'

Any help much appreciated.

A little more output:

```
> ./runConfigure -p macosx -n native
<snip>
export TRANSCODER="NATIVE"
export MESSAGELOADER="INMEM"
export NETACCESSOR="NATIVE"
export THREADS="pthread"
export BITSTOBUILD="32"
export CC=""
export CXX=""
export CXXFLAGS=" -w -O -DPROJ_XMLPARSER -DPROJ_XMLUTIL -DPROJ_PARSERS -DPROJ_SAX4C -DPROJ_SAX2 -DPROJ_DOM -DPROJ_VALIDATORS -DXML_USE_NATIVE_TRANSCODER -DXML_USE_INMEM_MESSAGELOADER -DXML_USE_PTHREADS -DXML_USE_NETACCESSOR_NATIVE "
export CFLAGS=" -w -O -DPROJ_XMLPARSER -DPROJ_XMLUTIL -DPROJ_PARSERS -DPROJ_SAX4C -DPROJ_SAX2 -DPROJ_DOM -DPROJ_VALIDATORS -DXML_USE_NATIVE_TRANSCODER -DXML_USE_INMEM_MESSAGELOADER -DXML_USE_PTHREADS -DXML_USE_NETACCESSOR_NATIVE "
export LDFLAGS=" "
export LIBS=" -lpthread "

> make
<snip>
mkdir -p /Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/dom/impl
cp -fp  DOMDeepNodeListPool.c /Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/dom/impl
c++ -DMACOSX -D_REENTRANT -c -I/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include -w -O -DPROJ_XMLPARSER  -DPROJ_XMLUTIL  -DPROJ_PARSERS  -DPROJ_SAX4C  -DPROJ_SAX2  -DPROJ_DOM  -DPROJ_VALIDATORS -DXML_USE_NATIVE_TRANSCODER -DXML_USE_INMEM_MESSAGELOADER -DXML_USE_PTHREADS -DXML_USE_NETACCESSOR_NATIVE     -o /Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/obj/MACOSX/DOMAttrImpl.o DOMAttrImpl.cpp
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c: In constructor `xercesc_2_5::RefArrayOf<TElem>::RefArrayOf(unsigned int, xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager*)':
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c:111: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/XMemory.hpp:70: error: forward declaration of 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c: In constructor `xercesc_2_5::RefArrayOf<TElem>::RefArrayOf(TElem**, unsigned int, xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager*)':
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c:125: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/XMemory.hpp:70: error: forward declaration of 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c: In copy constructor `xercesc_2_5::RefArrayOf<TElem>::RefArrayOf(const xercesc_2_5::RefArrayOf<TElem>&)':
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c:137: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/XMemory.hpp:70: error: forward declaration of 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c: In destructor `xercesc_2_5::RefArrayOf<TElem>::~RefArrayOf()':
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c:144: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/XMemory.hpp:70: error: forward declaration of 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c: In member function `xercesc_2_5::RefArrayOf<TElem>& xercesc_2_5::RefArrayOf<TElem>::operator=(const xercesc_2_5::RefArrayOf<TElem>&)':
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c:176: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/XMemory.hpp:70: error: forward declaration of 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c:178: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/XMemory.hpp:70: error: forward declaration of 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c: In member function `void xercesc_2_5::RefArrayOf<TElem>::resize(unsigned int)':
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c:276: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/XMemory.hpp:70: error: forward declaration of 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/RefArrayOf.c:290: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
/Users/kahn/dev/xerces-c-src_2_5_0/include/xercesc/util/XMemory.hpp:70: error: forward declaration of 'struct xercesc_2_5::MemoryManager'
make[2]: *** [DOMAttrImpl.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [impl] Error 2
make: *** [Dom] Error 2
```


----------



## Kinniken (May 28, 2005)

Did you succeed in the end? I'm having similar problems...


----------



## resglowing (May 28, 2005)

I haven't had time to follow up, BUT I did get some advice you can try:

From James Berry on the c-dev@xerces.apache.org list ...
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod...8F83D5-0D6C-4501-A2D6-009F12AB5764@jberry.us>

Also from Conrad Halling on p-dev@xerces.apache.org
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/xerces-p-dev/200505.mbox/<42922BCC.7020909@bifx.org>

Please let me know how it turns out.

Ari


----------



## Kinniken (Jun 4, 2005)

resglowing said:
			
		

> I haven't had time to follow up, BUT I did get some advice you can try:
> 
> From James Berry on the c-dev@xerces.apache.org list ...
> http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod...8F83D5-0D6C-4501-A2D6-009F12AB5764@jberry.us>



Someone on apple.com/support suggested that and it worked. I'm using xerces in my current project without problems now.


----------

